# Ft Walton Beach rides



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Going to the FWB/Destin area again and bringing the road cycle. Usually, I ride up and down Okaloosa Island a few times to get some miles in, but its kind of boring. Any one know of places cyclists like around there?


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Ride from one strip club to the next to the next to the next - could go on like that forever.


----------

